# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [zarksmad] Prsentation de zarksmad

## zarksmad

Bonjour  tous,

Je m'appelle Stphane et je suis analyste-programmeur depuis plusieurs annes dj.  fait des annes, aussi  ::mrgreen:: , que je frquente le forum incognito mais aujourdhui je me suis dcid  m'inscrire et  me prsenter.

Autodidacte par nature, je nhsite pas  parcourir des pages et des pages de forums et de tutoriels abordant les thmes de la conception et du dveloppement informatique. j'habite dans le nord de la France et je travaille pour une socit ditrice de solutions informatiques pour les communes et autres tablissements communales

Au plaisir de vous lire,
Stphane

----------


## Linuxman106

Bienvenue,
Je suis aussi en grande partie autodidacte de l'informatique, avec un petit diplome a2 technicien logiciel standard de 1992...
J'ai dbut en 1989 avec MsDos, Turbo-Pascal, Dbase 3+, un peu d'Assembleur dans Turbo-Pascal. J'ai connu Window 98 et vu la qualit de ce systme je suis pass  Linux  fin 1998 !
Bonne autodidactie.

----------


## mangasource

Bienvenue  toi camarade !  ::):

----------

